# I want to be athletic.



## mike456 (Aug 10, 2006)

Well I don't care about size anymore. 
I just want strength/power/speed/flexibility(basically athletic). So I have to work on strength before I start doing explosive movements/plyometrics. 
So what I am going to do is lift weights for strength.
A mild cut and HIIT Cardio to lose fat.
Static Stretching/Dynamic flexibility for flexibility and many other reasons.

This is what I did today, but will be starting the new routine for the new goals in 2 days.

*Double Overhand Deadlift*
115x20
45sec RI
125x13
45sec RI
125x10

*DB Flat Bench*
40sx10
45sec RI
40sx7
45sec RI
40sx8

*DB Seated Shoulder Press*
30sx8
60sec RI
30sx7 
45sec RI
30sx5

This was the first time I did deadlifts seriously, wich is why I did it in such a high rep range. This is also the first time I ever DB Flat Benched (always used BB)- Same with DB shoulder press, I always did BB Military, I really like DBs now and will be using them more. Also the first time I ever used such short rep ranges. Basically today I just wanted to try new things. I got to amit It was a very hard workout, and low rest intervals are fuckin intense. I was literally shaking after this workout. The workout only took about 15min, but it was one of the most intense workouts I ever had.

This is the workout:
Day 1- Total Body Push 
Day 2- 15 Min HIIT Cardio (Stationary Bike)
Day 3- Pull + 15 Min HIIT Cardio (Stationary Bike)
Day 4- Off
Repeat

Dynamic Flexibility: (Before lifting)
Walking High Knee 1x10
Butt Kickers 1x10
Walking Straight Leg Kick 1x10
Arm Swings, Forward and Back 1x10
Side Bend, Over and Back 1x10
Reverse Straight Leg March 1x10
Shoulder Circles 1x10
Reverse Shoulder Circles 1x10


Static Stretching: (After Lifting)
Pec Stretch 2x20sec
Overhead Lat Stretch 2x20sec
Upper Trap Stretch 1x20sec
Basic Hip Flexor Stretch 2x20sec
Groind Stretch 2x20sec
Hamstring Stretch 2x20sec
Quad Stretch 2x20sec
Piriformis/Glute Stretch 2x20sec
Calves Stretch 1x20sec


Total Body Push
Deadlifts 4x5@120sec RI
DB Flat Bench 3x5@120sec RI
DB Seated Shoulder Press 3x5@120sec RI
BB CG Bench Press 3x5@120sec RI

Total Body Pull
BB Bent-over Row 3x5@120sec RI
Cable Lat Pulldown 3x5@120sec RI
Cable Underhand Row 3x5@120sec RI
Cable WG Upright Row 3x12@60sec RI (my lateral delts need more size)

The reason I do not have sqauts in my routine, is because I just can't do them, Why? I don't know, but I am working on it.

Feel free to comment on anything, and give my weak mind some motivation to stick to my diet.


----------



## Double D (Aug 10, 2006)

Mike I feel ya. I wish the best for ya.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2006)

why are you doing deadlifts on push day?  that is a pull.

do something else on push day if you can't squat...leg press.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 10, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why are you doing deadlifts on push day?  that is a pull.
> 
> do something else on push day if you can't squat...leg press.


I lift at home with just freeweight, so I think all I am going to do is deadlifts for lower body


----------



## mike456 (Aug 10, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Mike I feel ya. I wish the best for ya.


Thanks


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> I lift at home with just freeweight, so I think all I am going to do is deadlifts for lower body




squat body weight holding onto somethign like I explain in your squat thread.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 10, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> squat body weight holding onto somethign like I explain in your squat thread.


ok thanks


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2006)

Good luck dude, i'm sure youll get the hang of all this new stuff. Keep plugging away and the goals will eventually fall at your feet!

45s RIs are something i dare not try myself, 60s kills me. I did that yesterday and was also shaking like hell afterwards. Good on ya.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 11, 2006)

After making a thread and getting lots of help from the mods/members,the great P-funk made me this program, so I am dropping the old one:
Stretch- 3x20sec
Kneeling Hip Flexor Stretch- http://www.exrx.net/Stretches/HipFlexors/KneelingHipFlexor.html
Hips & IT Band- http://www.triathletemag.com/story.cfm?story_id=9496&pageID=1732
TFL- http://www.dcdoctor.com/pages/right...xercises/back/stretches/exer_back_st_tfl.html

Dynamic Flexibility: 1x10
Walking High Knee 
Butt Kickers 
Walking Straight Leg Kick 
Arm Swings, Forward and Back 
Side Bend, Over and Back 
Reverse Straight Leg March 
Shoulder Circles 
Reverse Shoulder Circles

Workout A:
Stretch
Dynamic Flexibility
Stability
Glute Bridge (3 second hold at top)- 3 sets
Planks- 3 sets

Weigh Training
Push-ups with hands on bench- tempo= 3/2/1 (ecc/iso/con)- 3 sets
DB One-arm Row 3x10-12 = 3/2/1 tempo
BW squats (holding onto something)- 3 sets x 15-20 reps, 3/2/1 tempo
Bike- 15Min HIIT Cardio
Stretch

Workout B:
Stretch
Dynamic Flexibility
Stability
Bird Dogs 3x5 (3-5 second hold)
Glute Bride (3 second hold at top)- 3 sets
Standing on one leg and balancing with opposite hip flexed- 3 sets 

Weight Training
DB Incline Press- 3x10-12. 3/2/1 tempo
Cable WG Pulldown- 3x10-12, 3/2/1 tempo
Practice RDL 3x20
Bike- 15Min HIIT Cardio
Stretch


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2006)

remeber, the biggest thing is maintaining postural control and stability through every set and every rep.  Once your control gets better you will be able to do a lot more things and get a lot stronger.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> remeber, the biggest thing is maintaining postural control and stability through every set and every rep.  Once your control gets better you will be able to do a lot more things and get a lot stronger.


Thanks so much, you really helped, I have like the worst balance/flexibility, and it would of stayed like that for the rest of my life if you didn't help me out, thanks so much.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 11, 2006)

When it comes to your cardio, I suggest throwing in a few sprints. 
Also try standing and riding (sprinting) and then recover (seated) but still pedalling. As much as I think biking is great it does tend to use your quads and hips and not much of your hams (depending on how you sit, even slight adjustments will allow you to stress the quads more towards the knee, middle of the thighs or hips). If you climb out of the saddle you can activate you butt and hams more. I assume you are doing your cardio on a real bike and not a stationary bike. Stationary bikes are ghey, I would never use one. They don't even come close to the real thing.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 11, 2006)

LOL, I am using a stationary bike


----------



## mike456 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't have a real bike, so my only other option for a no impact cardio is the stationary bike.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, use the stationary bike until you can find a way to get a real one. You don't need anything fancy, just something that fits you and that is in good working order. Cardio is a blast on a bike. Also, if you do end up getting a bike you will be able to get around easier without waiting for someone to give you a ride.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Saturday, August 12, 2006*

Today is the start of the cutting diet, and workout program, believe it or not I just woke up about an hour ago (4:30 right now), I know I have to fix my sleeping pattern. Anyway I had my first meal, and it was disgusting:
Tuna Fish with Low Fat Mayo (I had no good carb sources in the house, so I just ate it plain), the reason why it was disgusting, was the low fat mayo, it made the tuna taste sweet and that was not good. Anyway I am going to train in about an hour, can't wait to train.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 12, 2006)

So I started off with static stretching, I was planning on doing the 3 stretches but the only one that I felt working was the Hips and IT band stretch, so I did 3x20sec of that, than I moved onto Dynamic Flexibility.

*Planks*- I did not really time these, I did 2 sets of regular planks, and than the 3rd set I did them with my legs elevated and on my hands(I felt these way more than the regular ones, and will do them from now on)\

*Glute Bridge*- I did 3 sets of five with 3 second holds at the top on the last rep, I just tried to hold as long as possible, I got up to about 10sec and then my hams started cramping.

*Push-ups with Hands on Bench*- These are too hard (I could only get about 1-2 reps), so I did 3 sets of 7 with my feet elevated, I will do these from now on.

*DB One-arm Rows*- 
50x8 
50x7 
50x7

*Squats holding onto something*-
1x12
1x12

Well the gymn has a machine squat thing so I did 1 set of that instead of the BW squats

Then I did 20 Minutes of Cardio, I went all out twice for about 15 sec each during the 20 min
For all of the training I used about a 45sec RI, and a 3/2/1 tempo.
This is the new workout A from now on:
*Stretch 3x20sec*
Hips & IT Band- http://www.triathletemag.com/story.c...96&pageID=1732
Seated Piriformis Stretch
*Dynamic Flexibility: 1x10*
Walking High Knee 
Butt Kickers 
Walking Straight Leg Kick 
Arm Swings, Forward and Back 
Side Bend, Over and Back 
Reverse Straight Leg March 
Shoulder Circles 
Reverse Shoulder Circles
*Stability*
Glute Bridge (5 second hold at top)- 3 sets
Planks(Feet elevated, on hands)- 3 sets
*Weight Training- 45sec RI*
Push-ups (feet elevated)- tempo= 3/2/1 (ecc/iso/con)- 3 sets
DB One-arm Row 3x10-12 = 3/2/1 tempo
BW squats (holding onto something)- 3 sets, 3/2/1 tempo
*Cardio*
Bike- 20Min (Moderate)
*Stretch 3x20sec*
Hips & IT Band- http://www.triathletemag.com/story.c...96&pageID=1732
Seated Piriformis Stretch

*P-funk *if you see this I have a couple of questions, there is a machine squat in the gym available to me, should I use that in place for the squats while holding onto something? Also should I put in Calf raises somewere?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2006)

> Glute Bridge- I did 3 sets of five with 3 second holds at the top on the last rep, I just tried to hold as long as possible, I got up to about 10sec and then my hams started cramping.



the cramping is a sign that your hamstrings are taking over for your glutes to extend your hip (called synergystic dominance).  We already established that you have weak glutes.  Please try not to do stupid shit like this.  Slow down, focus on squeezing your ass has and thinking about pushing with your glutes.  Maintain that contraction with your ass at the top and hold (like you have a quarter in your asshole) and keep your abs drawn in tight.

Time the planks please.....so you can make progression.  Before you start doing a more complex plank variation, lets see a video of you doing just the basic plank on the ground for 10sec or so.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2006)

> P-funk if you see this I have a couple of questions, there is a machine squat in the gym available to me, should I use that in place for the squats while holding onto something? Also should I put in Calf raises somewere?



a) calf raises and cable dorsiflexion please.

b) do 3 sets of machine squats, 12 reps, 3/2/1 tempo.  Then go over and do two sets of squat practice with BW.  3/2/1 tempo.

c) why were the push ups with hands on bench harder then push ups with elevated feet?  That doesn't make any sense?

d) did you maintain 3/2/1 tempo on your exercises?  Focus on postural and joint control?


----------



## mike456 (Aug 12, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> a) calf raises and cable dorsiflexion please.
> *There is no cables, so I can only do the calf raises*
> b) do 3 sets of machine squats, 12 reps, 3/2/1 tempo.  Then go over and do two sets of squat practice with BW.  3/2/1 tempo.
> *Ok, that sounds good*
> ...


*Yes, I did, it made the exercises much harder and feel more effective*


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 12, 2006)

I agree with what P said about getting good at regular planks before doing a more complex planks. If you work hard at increasing your time you will understand what it means to engage your abs/ lower back muscles when you perform squats and deadlifts and overhead presses. Also, you will be able to perform pull-ups and chin-ups in a more controlled manner (without the swing that some people end up doing when they start to fatigue). Your will be able to do pushups without the sag that happens when people have a weak core.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2006)

a) put half of a 25 pound plate on your toes and sit on a bench.

b) if the bench is to low, the go over and set the smith machine bar up higher to a comfortable position and do them there.  When you feel comfortable, move the bar down a notch.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 12, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> a) put half of a 25 pound plate on your toes and sit on a bench.
> *Ok I will do that*b) if the bench is to low, the go over and set the smith machine bar up higher to a comfortable position and do them there.  When you feel comfortable, move the bar down a notch.


The gym that I go to is the crappiest gym(it is free to the community), all it has is one univesal weight machine, and some cardio equipment.
I will try to find something in the house higher that I can do the push-ups on


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> The gym that I go to is the crappiest gym(it is free to the community), all it has is one univesal weight machine, and some cardio equipment.
> I will try to find something in the house higher that I can do the push-ups on




push the seat of a chain against the wall so it does not slide and use the chain back.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> push the seat of a chain against the wall so it does not slide and use the chain back.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

>




how do you now understand that?

push a chair against the wall (the seat of it into a wall) so that it is braced.  Place your hands on the back of the chair (the seat back that your back rests against) and do your push ups.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how do you now understand that?
> 
> push a chair against the wall (the seat of it into a wall) so that it is braced.  Place your hands on the back of the chair (the seat back that your back rests against) and do your push ups.


oh alright, the whole chain thing just got me confused.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok this is the workout:
Day 1- Workout B
Day 2- off
Day 3- Workout A
Day 4- off
Repeat

Workout A:
Stretch
Dynamic Flexibility
Stability: 30sec RI 
Glute Bridge  (3 second hold at top) 3x15 tempo= 3/2/1
Plank 3 sets
Weight Lifting: tempo= 3/2/1- 45sec RI
Pushup (Hands on Chair) 3 sets
DB One-arm Row 3x10-12
BW Squat (While Holding onto Something) 2x15-20 
Machine Squat 3x12
Calf Raise 3x10-12
Bike- 20 MIN
Stretch

Workout B:
Stretch
Dynamic Flexibility
Stability: 30sec RI
Bird Dog 3x5(each side- 3-5 second hold)
Standing one Leg for Time 3x10sec
Glute Bridge 3x15 Tempo= 3/2/1 (3 second hold) 
Weight Lifting: tempo=3/2/1 - 45sec RI
DB Incline Bench Press 3x10-12
Reverse Calf Raise 3x10-12
Practice RDL 3x20
Cable WG Pulldown 3x10-12
Bike- 20 MIN
Stretch

Stretch: 2x20
Hips & IT Band Stretch
Piriformis Stretch
Hamstring/Lower Back Stretch
Dynamic Flexibility: 1x10
Walking High Knee 
Butt Kickers 
Walking Straight Leg Kick 
Arm Swings, Forward and Back 
Side Bend, Over and Back 
Reverse Straight Leg March 
Shoulder Circles 
Reverse Shoulder Circles


----------



## kenwood (Aug 14, 2006)

cool, good luck with your goals man.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 15, 2006)

I was planning on doing workout B today, but the stability exercises (bird dogs/standing on one leg) are just too easy for me. For the bird dogs I did opposite arm and leg, is there an harder variation?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I was planning on doing workout B today, but the stability exercises (bird dogs/standing on one leg) are just too easy for me. For the bird dogs I did opposite arm and leg, is there an harder variation?



same arm and leg is the hardest and it is really friggin' hard!


lets see some videos of your bird dogs and planks etc.....I want to make sure the form is clean.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2006)

what happened to you?  are you still training and following your diet?  heeeellllllloooo!!!


----------



## mike456 (Aug 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what happened to you?  are you still training and following your diet?  heeeellllllloooo!!!


lol, I been lazy, I been doing planks/birdogs/pushups/rows/glute ham raises, but on various days when I felt like doing it. I am sorry, and I swear I will start official tomorrow.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2006)

mike456 said:


> lol, I been lazy, I been doing planks/birdogs/pushups/rows/glute ham raises, but on various days when I felt like doing it. I am sorry, and I swear I will start official tomorrow.



don't slack!

problems don't fix themselves.

how has your diet been?


----------



## mike456 (Aug 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> don't slack!
> 
> problems don't fix themselves.
> 
> how has your diet been?


I have not had any sweets this whole time, absolutely no junk food, but I guess that is just because I don't have access to any


----------



## mike456 (Aug 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> don't slack!
> 
> problems don't fix themselves.
> 
> how has your diet been?


I am very ashamed I was slacking, I will start tomorrow and this won't happen again.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 20, 2006)

We all just want to see you succeed, Mike.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 20, 2006)

This is the workout- Just have a couple of questions about it
Workout A:
*Dynamic Flexibilty*- 1x10
Walking High Knee 
Butt Kickers 
Walking Straight Leg Kick 
Arm Swings, Forward and Back 
Side Bend, Over and Back 
Reverse Straight Leg March 
Shoulder Circles 
Reverse Shoulder Circles
*Core Stability*- 30sec RI
Feet Elevated Plank 3 sets
Glute Bridge- 5 sec Hold 3 sets
Bird Dog 3 sets 5sec Hold
*Weight Training*- 3/2/1 3x10@60sec RI
BB Sumo Deadlift
Push-up 
DB Bent-over Row
Calf Raise
*Bike*-
30 Minutes

Workout B:
*Dynamic Flexibilty*- 1x10
Walking High Knee 
Butt Kickers 
Walking Straight Leg Kick 
Arm Swings, Forward and Back 
Side Bend, Over and Back 
Reverse Straight Leg March 
Shoulder Circles 
Reverse Shoulder Circles
*Core Stability*- 
Feet Elevated Plank 3 sets
Glute Bridge 5 sec Hold 3 sets
Bird Dog 3 sets 5sec Hold 
*Weight Training*-  3/2/1 3x10@60sec RI
Machine Squat
Cable WG Pulldown
DB Incline Press
Reverse Calf Raise
*Bike*-
30 Minutes

*Do you think it is a bad Idea to do sumo deads for me? I think it will be good for strengthening my core and glutes.
When I do the BW Squats while holding onto somethhing or the machine leg press my knees hurt during the exercise. I went to the doctor and got an x-ray but she says nothing is wrong with my knee, should I do the squats and take the pain or stop the exercise?
For the glute bridges, should I just do it as an isometric exercise and squeeze glutes/abs until I give out(kind of like a plank), or just do reps with a 3-5sec hold at the top?*


----------



## mike456 (Aug 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> same arm and leg is the hardest and it is really friggin' hard!
> 
> 
> lets see some videos of your bird dogs and planks etc.....I want to make sure the form is clean.


yea same arm and leg is too hard for me, but opposite arm and leg is too easy.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 20, 2006)

Do whatever deadlift that you can do with good form.
I would do step-ups instead of machine squats. Step-ups will hit your glutes and core.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2006)

post a video of your sumo deadlift.

post a video of your squat holding onto the bar also please.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Mike, why have you not updated your journal? Get you butt in gear.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hip Flexor Stretch 2x20sec
Lying Ab Stretch 2x20sec

*Glute Bridge* 20 sec RI
1x5 (6sec hold)
1x6 (3sec hold)
1x6 (3sec hold)

*Standing on one leg* (leg laterally raised, ankle dorsiflexed) 10sec RI
15sec 
11sec
11sec

*Bird Dog* 20sec RI
Opposite Arm Leg 48sec
Opposite Arm Leg 47sec
Same side Arm Leg 14 sec (right side- bad form)
Same side Arm Leg 2sec (Left Side)

Push-ups 20sec RI
Hands on back of chair- 1x3
Knees elevated on chair seat- 1x3
Knees elevated on bench- 1x3

Yates Row
95x5
95x6
95x5

I did the workout on an empty stomach (when I woke up)
I did not do any squat because of my knee


----------



## mike456 (Aug 23, 2006)

oh and then 2x20sec of hip flexor stretch after the workout


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 24, 2006)

Keep it up, Mike. Are you doing any cardio? You really need to get a bike. Sitting on a bike in a gym or at home is sooooo dull. Riding a bike is fun.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 26, 2006)

2 sets hip flexor stretch
40 sec feet elevated on hands plank
knee elevated pushups- 5, 5, 4 rest 20sec
Yates Row 125lbs- 3
115lbs- 4.5,4 
Practiced BW Squats 2 set 
Bird Dogs- right side 5 mississipi 2 sets
left side got 2 missisipi 3 sets
2 sets hip flexor stretch


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 26, 2006)

How's it going Mike? How are you doing with the BW squats? Have you tried any step ups lately? Are you riding the indoor bike? Look'n good on the rows.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 26, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> How's it going Mike? How are you doing with the BW squats? Have you tried any step ups lately? Are you riding the indoor bike? Look'n good on the rows.



I gotta admit the workouts are boring, since im used to only weight training, but I have to do it, the bodyweight squats still suck, just took a vid of myself to see, but they arent good yet, no I havent done step-ups, I havent even been doing cardio.

Thanks


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2006)

why are you not doing cardio?

how is your balance coming?


----------



## mike456 (Aug 26, 2006)

P-funk said:


> why are you not doing cardio?
> 
> how is your balance coming?



I have not left my house in like a month, i just dont feel like going to gym.

Well I think my form sucks on the stablility movements, because they feel so easy, im gonna get someone to tape it, so I can post it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I have not left my house in like a month, i just dont feel like going to gym.
> 
> Well I think my form sucks on the stablility movements, because they feel so easy, im gonna get someone to tape it, so I can post it.



you should probably just give up.

it seems like you have no heart or interest in improving your health.

if you did you wouldn't make lame excuses like "i just don't feel like going to the gym."


----------



## mike456 (Aug 26, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you should probably just give up.
> 
> it seems like you have no heart or interest in improving your health.
> 
> if you did you wouldn't make lame excuses like "i just don't feel like going to the gym."



Im working out at home, but not doing cardio


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2006)

that is a big part of it!  You have a lot of weight to loose.  How has your diet been?

You need to be consistent with EVERYTHING.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 26, 2006)

When I said I dont feel like going to the gym, I was answering to why I dont do cardio, but I workout at home, Ill do cardio at home then maybe light weights, high reps


----------



## mike456 (Aug 26, 2006)

My diet has been good, I am not eating 6 meals and counting calories, but I just stay away from empty calories (bad fat, and sugar)


----------



## mike456 (Aug 26, 2006)

But I dont have a scale/tape to measure progress


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2006)

1. gettins something to measure (a tape measure) your body parts.

2. count your calories.


People can't help you if you don't help yourself.  Why waist time with your health?  You only have one body.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 26, 2006)

JUST A REMINDER MIKE:

"Goals- drop body fat, get stronger (Bodyweight Bench, 1.5xBW Squat), get more mobile."


----------



## mike456 (Aug 26, 2006)

Im Dieting, Stretching, Lifting


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 26, 2006)

Cardio- Jumping jacks with your favorite music playing real loud
Get a cheap bike and a bike lock- mobility, fun activity, cardio, allows you to get out and explore (more indendence).

You can do it Mike.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 27, 2006)

hey man hows it going? hmmmm seems to be doing ok. i need to get my shit back together too  basically my diet and cardio  . well just stopped in to see how yo doing. later.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 28, 2006)

P-funk- I can squat all the way down if I am holding on to something, and I can stay in the whole, and I don't feel anything stretching, so doesnt that mean that it is just my balance/stability that is stopping me from squatting? I think I lean forward when I try to squat to try to help out with balance, but when I am in the whole while holding onto something It does hurt my knees. Does that mean, it is not my flexibility, but just my bad stability that is stopping me from squatting?


----------



## mike456 (Aug 29, 2006)

Today I did push-ups on the ground my best so far is 3 with good form, I know its sad, I also practiced Squats and Balance today, I am really getting better at the squats and I am starting to learn to sit back and not down, the balance is the only problem now, I did a couple sets of standing on one leg for time, and I tried out 1-arm planks, with my legs spread out, I only lasted like 5 secs lol, but I really dont like the regular ones for some reason. I stayed in the whole on squats while holding onto something, if I would have let go, I am 100% sure I would fall over, my knees actually felt good after staying in the whole. I cant wait till I get up to at least 20 push-ups, and of course to start squatting ATG, the push-ups are definitly going to help with my bench press to. I was actually surprised that I got 3 push-ups.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2006)

sounds like you are progressing!


----------



## mike456 (Aug 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> sounds like you are progressing!


yep, thanks to your help


----------



## mike456 (Aug 29, 2006)

my dad even told me I lost weight


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2006)

keep at it man.  you are on your way!


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 29, 2006)

Good job Mike!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 30, 2006)

Just wanted to say good job Mike.  The beginning stages of working out are tough when you have to overcome mobility issues, muscular imbalances, or improper motor patterns.  Be patient, keep at it, and you will see great results.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## mike456 (Aug 31, 2006)

weight- 230lbs! when I went to the doctor I was 232, after that I started eating horribly and was way fatter (but did not weigh myself), than I dieted and I am down to 230lbs, my goal is about 180 I think, my body loses weight very fast if I diet.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 1, 2006)

You're still young Mike.  Just cleaning up your eating habits will go a long way in reducing your body fat levels.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 1, 2006)

Keep up the good work, Mike!


----------



## mike456 (Sep 1, 2006)

TBW A:
BB Military Press 3x5@60sec RI
Machine Pull-up 3x5@60sec RI
One-handed Plank 2x-@30sec RI (each side)
Bird Dog 2x-@30sec RI (each side)
DB Step-up 3x5 each leg @60sec RI (alternating)

TBW B:
Push-up 3x5@60sec RI
BB Bent-over Row 3x5@60sec RI
One-handed Plank 2x-@30sec RI (each side)
Isometric Glute Bridge 3x-@30sec RI 
Practice Squats

This is my workout, I am trying to use exercises that involove the core


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Are you playing basketball, riding the bike, doing jumping jacks- anything cardio wise? Have you tried 'bear crawls' or 'inchworms' yet. It looks like you have improved your plank times. Good job.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 1, 2006)

how long do you do the bear crawls for? I think I am gonna try it, is it possible to do it inside, I don't think I have the balls to do it out side lol.

with the one-hand planks, I spread my legs out as if I was going to do 1 handed push-ups, but I feel it in my core immediatly, and its really intense.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 1, 2006)

You can do bear crawls inside just go back and forth in a room. I don't know how long you should do them for maybe start with going back and forth and call that 1 round like you would do when doing farmer walks. Start with 10minutes of bear crawls on your days off and see how you feel. I say screw what people think and do it outside.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 1, 2006)

alright I will definitly do those on my off days, 3 days a week.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Military Press*
85lbsx4, 4, 3@45sec RI

*Machine Pull-ups*
7 underhand, 4 overhand, 4 neutral@45sec RI

*One Handed Plank*
5 secsx2 each side

*Regular Plank*
38sec, 45sec

on the Planks I could never tell if my hips are to high or to low, so I took a vid, of the 45sec Plank, and it turned out my hips were a little to high, so I am gonna fix that next workout. In the vid I was shakin like hell the whole time I gotta work on tightening up and keeping straight. I tried uploading it on you tube but it didn't work. Oh and I got weaker on the Military Press, I used to do 85x5, but thats just because I havent done them in a while.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh and I am not doing the one handed planks anymore just regular ones, the one handed ones are still too hard and hurt my shoulders.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 3, 2006)

last night I did push-ups and I got 4 in good form


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 3, 2006)

^ kIU


----------



## mike456 (Sep 3, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ kIU



what is that?


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 3, 2006)

^ keep it up.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 3, 2006)

oh, Thanks


----------



## mike456 (Sep 6, 2006)

starting new school tomorrow, alot of shit going on, but I still been doing push-ups, machine pull-ups, squats and planks, but Ill start doing everything seriously soon.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2006)

have you tried to squat on your own yet?


----------



## mike456 (Sep 7, 2006)

yes I try everyday, but I am not even close to doing a good squat.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 7, 2006)

Dynamic Flexibility
*Machine Pull-ups* 15sec RI no joke lol
1x4 overhand grip
1x4 underhand grip
1x2 neutral grip

*BB Military Press* 1 min RI
85lbsx6
85lbsx4
85lbsx5

*Planks* 30sec RI
30sec (I squezzed the shit out of my abs/glutes, I realized I was doing bad form when I was getting higher times)
24sec
20sec
am I supposed to feel these in my lower back? I think I read before you are not supposed too...
*Push-ups* rest 1 min
could only get 1 tried to get second but failed, muscles were tired from overhead pressing, and planks, but I have gotten 4 before. Ill do push-ups first next time.
1
Isometric Glute Bridge
Practiced Squat
Stretch Hip Flexors, TFL


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 7, 2006)

Good job on those planks. They are getting better all the time.  

Mike, do you have access to stairs? You live in an apartment don't you? If so you could start walking up the stairs as cardio. Just start with ten minutes and build from there. Make sure you land and push off each stair without hanging your heels off the edge and just go slow at first.

Also, did you give the bear crawls a try?


----------



## mike456 (Sep 7, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Good job on those planks. They are getting better all the time.
> 
> Mike, do you have access to stairs? You live in an apartment don't you? If so you could start walking up the stairs as cardio. Just start with ten minutes and build from there. Make sure you land and push off each stair without hanging your heels off the edge and just go slow at first.
> 
> Also, did you give the bear crawls a try?


thanks, but I have to keep recording my form, I can never tell if I am straight or not, or if I am using good form.

I havent been doing cardio, but when I start ill just use bike. not enough room inside to do bearcrawls, and I live in a complex so not much stairs.

how come I havent been getting email when there is a new post?


----------



## mike456 (Sep 11, 2006)

*Machine Pull-ups Supersetted with Military Press* @ 30sec RI
6 overhand SS with 85lbx6
4 underhand SS with 85lbx4
4 neutral SS with 85lbx4
(I use the same weight for every set)

*Push-ups*@45sec RI
2
1

*Plank*
34sec - My form is not good, no matter what I do I cant get straight , Once I start feeling a weird feeling in my lower back I start, My posture is also not normal. I am not gonna do these till I do something about my posture, because bad form can cause injury.

*Glute Bridge*
1x10 with 3 sec hold

I practiced squats again and recorded it, My legs can get parallel to the floor now, but the forward lean seems to be worse, it is so bad my chest touches my quads. If anyone wants to see the vid just lemme know and I'll put it on youtube


----------



## mike456 (Sep 11, 2006)

if I dont lean forward I will fall over...


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 11, 2006)

Post the video so the Mods and the rest of us can see how you are progressing.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2006)

post the video.

i want to see how much the foreward lean is.  everyone has different mechanics in the squat.  there is an ideal range but sometimes tall guys (I believe you are tall?) have to lean over more because of torso length. 

Your back should be flat no matter what.

you might still just be tight in the hips.

the fact that you are squatting down with out falling over should be a welcomed improvement and you might be able to start doing some light box squatting. to start establlishing confindence in sitting back and squat depth.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 11, 2006)

P-funk said:


> post the video.
> 
> i want to see how much the foreward lean is.  everyone has different mechanics in the squat.  there is an ideal range but sometimes tall guys (I believe you are tall?) have to lean over more because of torso length.
> 
> ...



Yes I am very tall, I been stretching my hip flexors, but I cant find any stretches for the tfl that work for me... or the piriformis.

heres a plank video from last week, I do not know why I was shaking that much, probably because it was at the end of my workout, is it normal to feel shaky at the end of an intense workout? I done alot of other videos of planks, and I never shake like that...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Aniarelu5wY

squat video- http://youtube.com/watch?v=yEWOQaRzQhI


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 11, 2006)

That kind of looks like an issue of core strength and a quite bit of hip flexibility as well.  I say core strength because you're still wobbling around a bit with the forward lean.  Your lower back is also rounding pretty bad down there.

Keep stretching those hip flexors like mad.  You may consider stretching your hammies out pretty good too.  I would also stretch out your ankles and do some mobility exercises for them as well; looks like you have to turn your feet way out to get down there.

Try doing the squat with your heels sitting on top of a couple of 10 pound plates, or anything else an inch or two thick.  Retake the video.  See if that has any effect of how deep you can get.  If so, that points to ankle mobility as being a bigger issue than expected.

You also need to remember to initiate the movement by pushing your hips back.  You kind of start by sitting straight down instead of sitting back, and then try to shift your weight back mid squat.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2006)

have't watchted the plank.....will watch in a little bit (busy)...

with the squat....i only want you squatting down to a comfortable depth that you do not begin to compensate at.  So, that last squat there, the quarter squat....work on squatting to that depth comfortably and keep stretching.  they look better, but you are really tight, your whole back rouns once you break 90 degrees of knee flexion and your chest comes foreward.  Keep stretching and work on squatting to depth that you don't compensate at.

Good job.

can you so split squats?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh, and good work mike.  You can at least do some bodyweight squats now; you just have to keep working your flexibility to get to a nicer depth and feel more in control.  You are well on your way.  That is progress, even if you're not quite where you want to be yet.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Oh, and good work mike.  You can at least do some bodyweight squats now; you just have to keep working your flexibility to get to a nicer depth and feel more in control.  You are well on your way.  That is progress, even if you're not quite where you want to be yet.



thanks


----------



## mike456 (Sep 11, 2006)

P-funk said:


> have't watchted the plank.....will watch in a little bit (busy)...
> 
> with the squat....i only want you squatting down to a comfortable depth that you do not begin to compensate at.  So, that last squat there, the quarter squat....work on squatting to that depth comfortably and keep stretching.  they look better, but you are really tight, your whole back rouns once you break 90 degrees of knee flexion and your chest comes foreward.  Keep stretching and work on squatting to depth that you don't compensate at.
> 
> ...


No I can't do split squats


----------



## mike456 (Sep 11, 2006)

isnt this a split squat?http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBSingleLegSplitSquat.html

arent they alot harder than squats?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2006)

a split squat kind of looks like that but your back leg is on the ground.  not on a bench.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 11, 2006)

I tried out the squats wuth 10s under my feet, but I dont think it helped, I recorded it but youtube is saying theres an error, something to do with my firewall?


----------



## mike456 (Sep 11, 2006)

P-funk- oh these? http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBSplitSquat.html

Ill try them out, not sure if I could do them or not


----------



## mike456 (Sep 11, 2006)

squats with 10s- http://youtube.com/watch?v=iueraIM6B0M


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 11, 2006)

mike456 said:


> P-funk- oh these? http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBSplitSquat.html
> 
> Ill try them out, not sure if I could do them or not



Yeah, those.  It's a great exercise, particularly if you have some mobility issues holding you back.  This is the first unilateral lower body exercise that I have my clients do, before lunging or Bulgarian squats.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 11, 2006)

squats with 10s- http://youtube.com/watch?v=iueraIM6B0M
dont think ankles are the problem...

split squats- I found it alittle hard to balance, but itll be a great exercise for me, it'll definitly help out with my core, thanks
heres a vid of my attempt- http://youtube.com/watch?v=r5aNDar6LWw


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 11, 2006)

Mike, with both your BW squats, why don't you get a broom handle and use it as a bar? It will help you keep your shoulders from hunching. And you should not be looking down when you squat, look forward. 

Your squats are getting a little better. At least you are not falling on your ass.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 11, 2006)

Mike, retake the squats with the 10s under your heel, but try and get really deep.  See what happens.

Look up/forward while you squat.  Pick a point on the wall and keep your eyes on it.  Also, during the split squats you should try and descend straight down instead of kind of pushing forward as you descend.  Keep practicing those, perhaps your balance will improve.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 12, 2006)

hammies are super sore, guess it was from the 1 set of glute-ham raises, is there any studys that prove that isometric holds, cause soreness?


----------



## mike456 (Sep 14, 2006)

wow, my whole lower body (hams, quads, hip flexors, abs) are really, really sore, and have been for about 3 days, I havent worked out since the 11th, except in gym class yesterday, we did some running high knees, and running butt kickers, jogged for about 2min. My lower body has never been this sore, but it couldnt have been from the running, because I was sore the they before gym. But the gym class is really cool, they actually know what they are doing here, they tested our vertical, sprint, and another explosie jumping exercise. I heard they have the kids do planks, way different than my other cheap school...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2006)

wow!  it sounds like your gym class actually has some great organization to it.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 14, 2006)

P-funk said:


> wow!  it sounds like your gym class actually has some great organization to it.



yea my old gym class, just had us jog, and do crunches


----------



## mike456 (Sep 21, 2006)

these are the things I need to do to become more athletic (I am like the exact opposite from being athletic)
from most important to least important
1. Lose Fat
2. Gain Core Stability
3. Increase cardio endurance
4. Gain Power in Legs
5. Gain Strength


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 21, 2006)

So how's it going Mike? Have you been sticking to your program? Why so slack with the journal entries, do you not have much access to the internet?


----------



## mike456 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> So how's it going Mike? Have you been sticking to your program? Why so slack with the journal entries, do you not have much access to the internet?



yea I been sticking to the program, but since school started through playing basketball, working out, studying/homework, havent had much time to post.. but I will try update as much as possible


----------



## mike456 (Sep 23, 2006)

you guys think I should try zercher squats? do they require as much balance as when you do squats?


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 23, 2006)

^ I don't think it's a good idea. DB squats would be easier. Zercher squats are hard to go with good form you need a lot of core strength. How are you doing with the bodyweight squats? have you tried them with light weight yet?


----------



## mike456 (Sep 23, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ I don't think it's a good idea. DB squats would be easier. Zercher squats are hard to go with good form you need a lot of core strength. How are you doing with the bodyweight squats? have you tried them with light weight yet?



I still suck with the squats  , still can't do a bodyweight squat, I had gym and we are getting tested on alot of things, and I just suck at every thing! My cardio is horrible, we were testing our quarter mile, and when I finished the coach said "that was pitiful" , I couldnt even finish the quarter mile without walking  
So these are my goals:
1. Lose Fat
2. Gain Core Stability
3. Increase cardio endurance
4. Gain Power in Legs
5. Gain Strength


----------



## mike456 (Sep 23, 2006)

I havent benched in like 2 months (been doing push-ups) I thought my bench would go uo, I tested it out yesterday and my max is 135


----------



## mike456 (Sep 23, 2006)

Also my bw is back to 235, I am 6'2 now...


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 23, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about if your bench goes up or down right now, building strength doesn't seem to be hard for you. As I remember you increased your bench a lot in just a few months. That sucks about the running test but a gym teacher that says, "that was pitiful." is a dumb fuck. That's just going to discourage you, what an idiot. It sounds like you just have to work harder on your diet. The good thing is you are armed with a lot of information and you are working at it. You should write down in your journal everything you are eating, pain in the ass I know, but then the Mod's can help you organize your diet a bit. Once you get your diet in order exercising will get a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 23, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> I wouldn't worry about if your bench goes up or down right now, building strength doesn't seem to be hard for you. As I remember you increased your bench a lot in just a few months. That sucks about the running test but a gym teacher that says, "that was pitiful." is a dumb fuck. That's just going to discourage you, what an idiot. It sounds like you just have to work harder on your diet. The good thing is you are armed with a lot of information and you are working at it. You should write down in your journal everything you are eating, pain in the ass I know, but then the Mod's can help you organize your diet a bit. Once you get your diet in order exercising will get a lot more enjoyable.



alright thanks, I will start posting everything I eat

Yea I wanted to curse the coach out, at least I didnt finish last there was 2 kids behind me  lol


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2006)

How consistently have you been following your exercise program?  What about diet habits?


----------



## mike456 (Sep 23, 2006)

very consisten with the training, but I haven't been eating enough, I have only been eating about 3 meals
breakfast is from school- everyday I get fat free milk, egg and bacon sandwich(its very small), the milk is 90 cal, 8g protein, I think the sandwich is about 300 cals, maybe 14g of protein
than lunch I get a chicken sandwich with lettuce/tomatoe, fat free milk, fruit (usually pineapple), Than when I get home I make sure I get something very high in fiber, because breakfast and lunch have no fiber, usually fava beans with tomatoes/onions/olive oil/cucumber, I know the diet sucks but school has nothing healthy, I think in the other lunch room they serve sandwiches, so how about wholeweat bread with tuna and lettuce, and milk

So these are the best options I can make-
Breakfast- Fat Free Milk, whats the healthiest- ham, sausage, or bacon(they are all most likely fat free), with eggs (I can throw out the bread and just eat the eggs and sausage/ham bacon) 
So that would be about 22g of protein, 400 calories but no healthy fats or complex carbs... I can see if they have anything healthy in the vending machines (maybe a oatmeal bar or something)

Lunch- Whole Wheat Bread with tuna, lettuce, Fat Free Milk
thats like 35g protein, Some Complex Carbs, and probably 450 calories

Then when I get home Ill have fava beans with Olive Oil, and tomatoes/cucumbers/onions

Then 2 hours later, Maybe Oat Meal and vegetables? 

I get home 4:00 pm, and sleep at about 9:30 (wake up at 5:45am)


----------



## assassin (Sep 26, 2006)

so mike how's your progress have you lost lbs recently??


----------



## mike456 (Sep 26, 2006)

assassin said:


> so mike how's your progress have you lost lbs recently??



still around 230, on an empty stomach I think I am about 227, My diet is the post above yours.


----------



## assassin (Sep 26, 2006)

good luck mike .. start up with your diet ..just focus on counting calories and eating under your maintanance untill you are able to follow a strict diet,,,,


----------



## mike456 (Sep 26, 2006)

yea thats what I am doing but I am afraid I am eating to little, I would be having a Protein Shake in the morning, but mines is expired, I have Like 10+ pounds of expired whey


----------



## assassin (Sep 26, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I have only been eating about 3 meals *at least 4 meals*
> breakfast is from school- everyday I get fat free milk, egg and bacon sandwich(its very small), the milk is 90 cal *that's nearly a cup or less* , 8g protein, I think the sandwich is about 300 cals, maybe 14g of protein
> than lunch I get a chicken sandwich with lettuce/tomatoe, fat free milk, fruit (usually pineapple), Than when I get home I make sure I get something very high in fiber, because breakfast and lunch have no fiber, usually fava beans with tomatoes/onions/olive oil/cucumber, I know the diet sucks but school has nothing healthy, I think in the other lunch room they serve sandwiches, so how about wholeweat bread with tuna and lettuce, and milk
> 
> ...



i suggest that you post your diet again in the diet forum ..but well arranged...


----------



## mike456 (Sep 28, 2006)

wow I really tried the lunging hip flexor stretch today, I felt it like crazy, I definitly think tight hip flexors is the cause of my anterior tilt, because when I tried to straighten out my torso posture when I was in the lunge position, I felt the stretch even more in the hip flexors, the only thing is I find it hard to balance while doing the stretch, I guess it is a good thing because my balance will be getting worked on to, I also stretched out the TFL, and Hammies, My lower body felt good after, My lower body isnt sore but usually the day after playing basketball My knees lock up when I walk down the staircase, I can't wait till I fix all these imbalances and posture problems, and actually start training for strength and eventually power. , also I found a place at the basketball courts were I can try to do Pull-ups, this was the first time ever I tried doing a Pull-up, ofcourse I couldnt do one, but I found a really good exercise to do, When I stand and reach my arms up, I just reach the bar, so I Pull-with my arms and jump, I cant get all the way up, but this will definitly help with my vertical and loiwer body power, and it should help me to start doing real pull-ups, I did them yesterday and my lats are sore today. So I found some more exercises that I enjoy and are geared toward my goals.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 28, 2006)

also I wanted to ask you guys should I try doing hanging leg raises for my abs, or will it just tighten up my hip flexors even more?


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 28, 2006)

I wouldn't... I have the same problem as you. Anterior pelvic tilt. I had an appendectomy (appendix removed) and never trained my core specifically after that which was an injury waiting to happen

keep stretching (i stretch twice a day) and doing planks and variations. Also make sure your doing glute bridges, very important that your glutes are activated, if they aren't all the stress will be put on other local muscles (which are much smaller and weaker and will eventually result in an injury)

Also, down the road, when your hips are much more loose and your much more flexible, try going to a chiro. He might be able to help you, alot.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 28, 2006)

That modified pull-up sounds like a good exercise for you. You could also try doing some girp work too, hanging from the bar for as long as you can or even one handed. You could also try to hold yourself at the top position of the bar or do controlled drops. It's cool you are finding things you like to do, that's very important. Are you doing sissy squats? And what about step-ups? Can you do them without weights or does that still hurt your knees.
What about bear crawls did you give those a shot? It sounds like you are working hard, Mike, keep it up.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 29, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> I wouldn't... I have the same problem as you. Anterior pelvic tilt. I had an appendectomy (appendix removed) and never trained my core specifically after that which was an injury waiting to happen
> 
> keep stretching (i stretch twice a day) and doing planks and variations. Also make sure your doing glute bridges, very important that your glutes are activated, if they aren't all the stress will be put on other local muscles (which are much smaller and weaker and will eventually result in an injury)
> 
> Also, down the road, when your hips are much more loose and your much more flexible, try going to a chiro. He might be able to help you, alot.



Thanks alot for the info, Yea I do Glute Bridges and planks, how long have you been working on fixing your anterior pelvic tilt? and is it getting better?

What muscles do you stretch and what stretches do you do?
Do you have a PT or someone to help you or have you just been doing research to try and fix the problem? If so, do you have any good articles?

Sorry for all the questions, lol, just wanted to see, how are you fixing the problem, One more question, Can you do a Squat?


----------



## mike456 (Sep 29, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> That modified pull-up sounds like a good exercise for you. You could also try doing some girp work too, hanging from the bar for as long as you can or even one handed. You could also try to hold yourself at the top position of the bar or do controlled drops. It's cool you are finding things you like to do, that's very important. Are you doing sissy squats? And what about step-ups? Can you do them without weights or does that still hurt your knees.
> What about bear crawls did you give those a shot? It sounds like you are working hard, Mike, keep it up.



I can't get to the top position, even with jumping  lol, I might have to bring a stool or something to park, hehe, No I don't do sissy squats (these right? http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/WTSissySquat.html ) I doubt I could even do them , I havent been doing Step-ups because my form is not good, I usually have to lean forward for balance, but Ill practice them, I havent done the bear crawls, When I do cardio I usually just run, I have been doing alot of running in gym/basketball/football, but I am so slow lol
Thanks alot for your support


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 29, 2006)

mike456 said:


> Thanks alot for the info, Yea I do Glute Bridges and planks, how long have you been working on fixing your anterior pelvic tilt? and is it getting better?
> 
> What muscles do you stretch and what stretches do you do?
> Do you have a PT or someone to help you or have you just been doing research to try and fix the problem? If so, do you have any good articles?
> ...



I have no problem squatting, been working on pistols (1 legged squats).

as far the stretches, yes i did my own research. look for psoas stretches, piriformis stretches, gluteus medius stretches, hip flexor stretches... really anything that attacks that area. also dont forget about your hammies and quads.

I have been feeling better and better everyday, you will notice a difference after a week or two. it gets frustrating at first but its easier every time you do it


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

I think my hammies are really tigt, because I have a hard time keeping my back arched when doing deads, and they usually cramp up.
Tight Muscles= Hams, Hip Flexors, Erectors (I think), TFL/IT Band
Weak Muscles= Abs, Glutes
and I need to Work on Core Stability

Since I have weak ABS and tight erectors, should I do crunches? I know this isnt gonna help with my core stability or anthing, but will it make my abs tight?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 30, 2006)

Have you been keeping with what you were doing before?


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

yes, I am doing the stability, lifting (just military press, push-ups, pull-ups, bent rows- these really work the core) practicing squats, and really focussing on stretching now, since the past couple of days, I been strtching twice a day- you can't overstretch, can you? Since I have long/weak abs, do you think doing crunches will make them tight? I know its not gonna help with stability or anything, just wondering if it would be good for getting them tight...


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

oh and also been doing cardio, we do lots of running in school gym, and I been playing basketball acouple days a week, but if I play for too long, after my lower body is just fucked, my knees get messed up, ankles hurt, etc.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 30, 2006)

It's more likely that you have tight abs and weak spinal erectors if you can't keep your back from rounding...

You probably just have to progress to some tougher exercises if these things are getting easier for you.  What's the program you're following now?  How judiciously have you been following it?  What about losing weight, have you been watching your diet?


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> It's more likely that you have tight abs and weak spinal erectors if you can't keep your back from rounding...
> 
> You probably just have to progress to some tougher exercises if these things are getting easier for you.  What's the program you're following now?  How judiciously have you been following it?  What about losing weight, have you been watching your diet?



I think the reason I cant keep my back rounded is from tight Hammies, this is because my deadlifts are like RDLS, because I cant get deep (because of my bad core stability), If there was a 400lb bar on the floor, and I had my hands on it, I still wouldnt be able to get low, I would just fall over.
here like watch this guys first snatch you see how he gets low before he performs the lift? I can't do that, I am guessing it is because of my bad core stability, just liuke I can't do a squat, If I was able to get deep, i would be keeping my back arched while doing deadlifts with no problem.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=yYfYQD4igL0


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

On an empty stomach I am like 230 (I got taller)


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

and ill be truthfull I havent been doing it exact like a routine, but I basically do everything, I do everything at least three times a week (Planks, Glute Bridges, Lifting, Bird Dogs, Standing on one leg), and I been Stretching everyday, as I said before the past couple of days, I have been stretching twice a day, I thiink this is what I was lacking of before, I wasnt doing the stretches intensely enough, I still can't find a stretch that I feel in my erectors, I don't know why... I tried the stretch P-funk gave me, but I just cant feel it, does this mean my erectors arent tight?


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

Squat Progression Vid, its pretty much the same as the last vid I put, still leaning forward, I lost balance on the last one, because I was tired, hehe, I had just did a set of 10-12 before this one (I was better balanced on the first one) 
Before squatting I just squeeze the shit out of my glutes, abs, and stretch my hip flexors, I think this helps...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=JqIzlFU3kzY


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 30, 2006)

looks alot better. i really wouldnt worry about stretching your erectors but i'd still do the stretch P showed you.

it can be a combination of things. tight muscles that need to be stretched, weak muscles that need to be strengthened. Also, its fine to do those exercises more than 3x a week, i do them 5 with no weight (when rehabbing)

just make sure you really really stretch the shit out of your glutes (you will know, it hurts alot and its a good thing)


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> looks alot better. i really wouldnt worry about stretching your erectors but i'd still do the stretch P showed you.
> 
> it can be a combination of things. tight muscles that need to be stretched, weak muscles that need to be strengthened. Also, its fine to do those exercises more than 3x a week, i do them 5 with no weight.
> 
> just make sure you really really stretch the shit out of your glutes (you will know, it hurts alot and its a good thing)



I thought I had to strengthen my glutes not stretch them


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I thought I had to strengthen my glutes not stretch them



both. by stretching/activating they come more into play when you do squats/deads, etc. of course you need to strengthen them, but if you cannot use them (due to inflexibility and unactivation) you wont wont be able to strengthen and use them effeciently


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

yea I usually do Glute Bridges to activate them or just squeeze them as hard as I could, but I didn't know stretching them activated them, your talking about static stretching right? or did you mean dynamic stretch?


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 30, 2006)

do a couple dynamic movements like bear crawls and db swings, then right into static


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

I just did Stiff Leg Deads 140x3 , 140x3, *160x3* PR, These were very easily done I didn't want to push anything and hurt myself, I was just testing them out, I havent been doing these, but I do them occasionally (The most I ever did before today was 150x1), the reason I do stiff leg is because that is the only variation I can do, how come I can't do a regular dead, and get deep (I am guessing it is because of the bad core stability)? 

I also tested out my bench today, I did 140x2 , 140x2, *140x3*PR, this is the most I ever benched (140x3 is more than 150x1, right?), I read a perfect bench rep article, and found out my grip was too close, I widened my grip to make the forearms vertical when at the bottom of the rep, and it made my bench higher.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

nice P.R's man congrats. yes it should be 155-160 maybe even 165 or 170  . test it sometime


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

I am so fucking stupid, I just tried to max out on 160, by myself, I have no power rack or safety cache, and I had the collars on, I was able to push it off and than I called my dad to just hold it lol, It is all cause of you Kenwood, telling me I could probably hit 170! Fuck you! lol, I know you guys are gonna say I am stupid because I kept the collars on, but people live under me, and it would make to much noise if I just let the plates slide off, If I get stuck I usually just push it off to the side and then stand up while still holding it, but I couldnt stand up this time, lol. When I was bringing the 160 down, I was so confident I was gonna press it up, hehe. But I was safe no matter what, if anything I would just let the bar drop on the floor. I bet I could hit the 160 if I was fresh, but I had just did 3 sets with 140...


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

lol rofl! dude i'm worn out from my workout earlier when i did 225x6 and if i go and try 225 once i'd prolly fail lol. but if you can do 140x3 i'm sure you could hit 155 pretty easliy maybe 165  . maybe try it when your fresh and stuff ha.i know i can't do 3reps w/ 280 and thats 15lbs away from my max. i'm sure you max is higher than you think or reckon.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

better luck next time


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

yea that was stupid to go and try after I just worked out. I got to anxious to try...


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

the one rep max calculator says 140x3 = 151lbs
but every one is different some people can have ver good muscular endurance, but shitty strength, and some vice versa. So it is the average.
http://www.muscletech.com/CALCULATORS/ONE_REP_MAX/one_rep_max.shtml


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

kenwod according to the calculator you should be hitting 225 9-10 times


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

mike456 said:


> kenwod according to the calculator you should be hitting 225 9-10 times



my endurance sucks... i dont really like high reps lol my reps are 8,6,4 (pyramid(sp?) style)


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 1, 2006)

yea i wouldn't max out all alone with the collars on, just asking for problems. Collars are left off so you can slide the weight off in an emergency, trust me you will thank yourself when it happens because it will


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> yea i wouldn't max out all alone with the collars on, just asking for problems. Collars are left off so you can slide the weight off in an emergency, trust me you will thank yourself when it happens because it will


yea, it doesn't matter tough,  because I wont ever max out again (for any exercise), no point for it, unless your a power lifter or something. I was being a dumbass. And if I am going to train to failure, Ill leave the collars off, I dont care if the people downstars complain, its not worth getting hurt over.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 2, 2006)

front delts are sore, it must have been from the wider grip benching


----------



## mike456 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yesterdays Workout

Stretch- Hip Flexors, Hamstrings, Calves, Low Back, TFL

Dynamic warm-up

Resistance Training
*Military Press*
80x7
90x2
90x2

*Machine Pull-ups*
3x6 switched up grip

*Stability*
*Glute Bridge*
2x15 5 sec Hold
These are getting to easy, any advanced variation?

*Push-up position Plank*
2x30sec (practice)
Really trying to get form down, before moving onto regular planks again, but it is impossible to have good form with my bad posture, suggestions?

*Bird-Dogs*
3x10sec each side (practice)
same as the planks, impossible to keep a straight back because of the bad posture.

*Standing on one leg while pressing 5pound plates overhead*
3setsx10 (I didn't time these I just do a certain amount of presses... thats kind of timing it, I know I progressed if next week I can do 11) by the way for the newbs, this isnt resistance training, but just to work on my balance.

*Standing Superman* (I stand on on leg while leaning forward, and sticking my arms, and leg out)
3x10sec

*Practice Squats/Step-ups/Split-Squat*

My knee was hurting so I didnt do as much practice squats/step-ups, as I'd planned on, did about 1 set for each...

Stretch- Hip Flexors, Hammies


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 4, 2006)

increase the time on the glute bridges if they are easy

w/o looks good, how long you stretching for pre weight training?

and good call with the practice squats, only do those when your knees aren't hurting. use it as a way to gauge your progress


----------



## mike456 (Oct 5, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> increase the time on the glute bridges if they are easy
> 
> w/o looks good, how long you stretching for pre weight training?
> 
> and good call with the practice squats, only do those when your knees aren't hurting. use it as a way to gauge your progress


When I up the time, my hams usually cramp up, Ill try it next time, thanks

I do 2x20sec for each of the muscles I listed.

yea I do the squats to check progress.

It got alot better, but the forward lean is still rediculous, did you see the vid?


----------



## kenwood (Oct 5, 2006)

good


----------



## mike456 (Oct 5, 2006)

kenwood said:


> good



Post Whore


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 5, 2006)

mike456 said:


> When I up the time, my hams usually cramp up, Ill try it next time, thanks
> 
> I do 2x20sec for each of the muscles I listed.
> 
> ...



i've seen one vid, not sure if it was recent or not. your not going to just wake up and be able to do a flawless squat with no pain. its going to take time, just keep doing what your doing. 

6 months from now you will see huge progress


----------



## mike456 (Oct 5, 2006)

I did about 4 sets of pull-up jumps today, with an overhand grip I get all the way up, but it is too hard to do a negative, lol.

New PR on Military Presses- *90x4*


----------



## kenwood (Oct 5, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I did about 4 sets of pull-up jumps today, with an overhand grip I get all the way up, but it is too hard to do a negative, lol.
> 
> *New PR on Military Presses- 90x4 *



awesome man


----------



## mike456 (Oct 5, 2006)

kenwood said:


> awesome man



thanks, before the set I thought I was only going to get 2, 3 max, but I got 4 without struggling on the last rep.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 5, 2006)

sweet..were those seated or standing?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 5, 2006)

kenwood said:


> sweet..were those seated or standing?



standing barbell, I don't do seated.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 5, 2006)

mike456 said:


> standing barbell, I don't do seated.



oic..no leg help? like going down 2" and exploding the weight up? lol


----------



## mike456 (Oct 5, 2006)

kenwood said:


> oic..no leg help? like going down 2" and exploding the weight up? lol



no, I am not you kenwood, I use good form  all the way down, all the way up, not using the legs.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 5, 2006)

mike456 said:


> no, I am not you kenwood, I use good form  all the way down, all the way up, not using the legs.



exploding the weight up w/leg help isn't bad form. but anyhow good job man


----------



## mike456 (Oct 5, 2006)

kenwood said:


> exploding the weight up w/leg help isn't bad form. but anyhow good job man



yes it is bad form for a military press, if you use your legs to explode it is called a push press, and you should be able to use alot more weight, I hope you don't do that and call it a military press 
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidAnterior/BBMilitaryPress.html
anyway good night, I have to wake up for *school *tomorrow


----------



## kenwood (Oct 5, 2006)

well i know its bad form for military press but not for explosive push presses. i do military press seated.  so i can't use my legs.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 6, 2006)

kenwood said:


> well i know its bad form for military press but not for explosive push presses. i do military press seated.  so i can't use my legs.



just stand and do them without using your legs , lose the ego. Standing is better for your core.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 9, 2006)

Bakerboy, I got a bike! its a trick bike, but it'll do, I am going to use it to get to school, were have you been!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 9, 2006)

no bus?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 9, 2006)

there is a bus, but why not burn some calories in the morning


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Whats good Mike?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Whats good Mike?



I got a bike! lol


----------



## mike456 (Oct 11, 2006)

I am gonna start posting my meals, if you dont see my posting anything, i am probably eating bad stuff, here we go:
meal 1: 1 cup fat free milk
meal 2: 1 cup fat free milk+oatnut bread tuna sandwich+lettuce


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 20, 2006)

hows the squatting coming along, whats your situation?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> hows the squatting coming along, whats your situation?



I still didn't progress since the last video, I am just doing balance work, and fucking around with the weights.

New PR on Military Press- 95x3


----------



## kenwood (Oct 21, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I still didn't progress since the last video, I am just doing balance work, and fucking around with the weights.
> 
> *New PR on Military Press- 95x3*



nice


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

kenwood said:


> nice



all my numbers are so low, but I can gain strength so easily, no joke, I can put 5-10lbs on a lift in a week (probably because my lifts are so low right now), I just got to be consistent, but I am not focused on training for strength right now(I wish I was), I got to fix my fucking posture, imbalances, and core stability. I fucking hate stretching and core stability work lol! it sucks, but I have to do it.

tight muscles- hamstrings, erectors, hip flexors.

weak/long muscles- abs, glutes

that is what I think I have to fix to get a normal posture, and to stop the pain in my knees. The funny thing is it feels good to stretch my abs and glutes, but I hate stretching my hams, erectors, and hip flexors lol!

I am starting a new journal, this journal was not consistent enough, and I just want to start fresh.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 21, 2006)

mike456 said:


> all my numbers are so low, but I can gain strength so easily, no joke, I can put 5-10lbs on a lift in a week (probably because my lifts are so low right now), I just got to be consistent, but I am not focused on training for strength right now(I wish I was), I got to fix my fucking posture, imbalances, and core stability. I fucking hate stretching and core stability work lol! it sucks, but I have to do it.
> 
> tight muscles- hamstrings, erectors, hip flexors.
> 
> ...



Goodluck and oh btw .. Ye ain't fresh azimiz


----------



## Spud (Oct 21, 2006)

Please don't take as being patronising, but have you considered playing a sport? It seems pretty logical that to be a decent well rounded athlete, you should take up some sport... Perhaps start in a non-competitive league?


----------

